# Game Planning for 7/31



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyone planning on getting out there this weekend? I am eyeballing the rip SSW of here- hoping it moves north. It has to move about 25 miles north to put the Ram in blue water which is about the furthest I have taken our 25' CC... Trying to work up the courage to run to Delta House if it doesn't move between now and the weekend and conditions remain favorable.

The safe bet is the FADs, looks like a little pocket of clean water is holding in that area. That is likely our Plan B.

Obviously too soon to tell with the forecast, but anybody with similar sized boats in the same scenario? Would be good to hear that I am not the only crazy SOB planning that run.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

iJabo said:


> Anyone planning on getting out there this weekend? I am eyeballing the rip SSW of here- hoping it moves north. It has to move about 25 miles north to put the Ram in blue water which is about the furthest I have taken our 25' CC... Trying to work up the courage to run to Delta House if it doesn't move between now and the weekend and conditions remain favorable.
> 
> The safe bet is the FADs, looks like a little pocket of clean water is holding in that area. That is likely our Plan B.
> 
> Obviously too soon to tell with the forecast, but anybody with similar sized boats in the same scenario? Would be good to hear that I am not the only crazy SOB planning that run.


Im gona try to come down was thinking gona go out sat morning do some tilefish and yellow edge fishing just to the east of petronius (55- 60 miles straight out of OB) but could get a wild hair and go on out in 25 foot W/A


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

J...you may want to check your numbers to petronis. We usually run the Ram Powell where you can see the Petronis and I'm pretty sure the RP is about 80 miles from OB so the Petronis is going to be about 65. I'm going from memory since I'm sitting at my desk at work but maybe someone else can chime in to verify. Would hate for you to run short on gas.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Now Im confused I thought Petronis was the last standing rig then Ram Powell was the next rig and where the floating rigs started


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

jwilson1978 said:


> Now Im confused I thought Petronis was the last standing rig then Ram Powell was the next rig and where the floating rigs started


From Perdido Pass Ram Powell is about 80NM
Petronius is back to the North East at about 65NM
Beer Can is basically between them
Horn Mountain and Delta House are beyond the Ram, about 12 and 20 NM south southwest respectively.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SO beer can is the first floater correct?


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

Here is some Google Earth/MS Paint imaging I whipped up. The Green Line is approx. where blue water is- by no means to be relied on like Hiltons or Roffs.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

We will be in the elbow vicinity Saturday.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

iJabo said:


> View attachment 1080170
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some Google Earth/MS Paint imaging I whipped up. The Green Line is approx. where blue water is- by no means to be relied on like Hiltons or Roffs.


and that explains and shows it all and so I will be between petronius and fad #3 just up on the self wall flats is my plan right now but that could be changed for sure I also keep sat. phone on boat and could give live reports if anyone wants some info.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Anyone pulled anything worthwhile off the fads this year? I have a buddy that has asked me to run out to them a few times this year, but I'm too busy. He comes back without much action. Maybe some chickens.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

jwilson1978 said:


> and that explains and shows it all and so I will be between petronius and fad #3 just up on the self wall flats is my plan right now but that could be changed for sure I also keep sat. phone on boat and could give live reports if anyone wants some info.


We will be out there sat as well, I'll pm you my sat sms number. We will be happy to share details. Hail us on the vhf if you need anything SOUTHPAWS


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Anyone pulled anything worthwhile off the fads this year? I have a buddy that has asked me to run out to them a few times this year, but I'm too busy. He comes back without much action. Maybe some chickens.


We've been out there a few times, been pretty dead each time.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Anyone pulled anything worthwhile off the fads this year? I have a buddy that has asked me to run out to them a few times this year, but I'm too busy. He comes back without much action. Maybe some chickens.


I have not been out there and have not heard of much being caught there but about what your saying chicken dolphin and a hoo or 2 would like to hear about it so more though


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

rustybucket said:


> We will be out there sat as well, I'll pm you my sat sms number. We will be happy to share details. Hail us on the vhf if you need anything SOUTHPAWS


what channel you run on VHF


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

IMO, that run ain't worth it for some chickens and a hoo. I've caught two wahoo trolling less than two miles from Perdido Pass and Pensacola Pass. I know that's not super consistent, but I would troll the Edge looking for hoos before running out to the fads. And chicken dolphins are just stuff to catch between spots.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Anyone pulled anything worthwhile off the fads this year? I have a buddy that has asked me to run out to them a few times this year, but I'm too busy. He comes back without much action. Maybe some chickens.


I have heard people catching whiteys on and off again out that way. Saw some good hoo's being caught and some halfway decent dolphin every now and then. I feel like they'll get better the longer they're out there.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> IMO, that run ain't worth it for some chickens and a hoo. I've caught two wahoo trolling less than two miles from Perdido Pass and Pensacola Pass. I know that's not super consistent, but I would troll the Edge looking for hoos before running out to the fads. And chicken dolphins are just stuff to catch between spots.


100% on point there


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

MrFish said:


> IMO, that run ain't worth it for some chickens and a hoo. I've caught two wahoo trolling less than two miles from Perdido Pass and Pensacola Pass. I know that's not super consistent, but I would troll the Edge looking for hoos before running out to the fads. And chicken dolphins are just stuff to catch between spots.


Agreed. I would go to hit the sword grounds and make a quick stop but I am not making a day of it running to the FADS.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

i’ve run the fads a few times with only chickens in the boat. but i have talked with actual people I know that have caught ****** there too. It will get better but there are a ton of people going to them regularly now from what i know. 

Anyway- i am in line with Ijabo that i would head to that rip this weekend if conditions stay good. Overnight at Appomattox or Nakika and troll that line until i had to head back home.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

that blue water push shows much lower salinity at the moment, and we saw river grass out that way last weekend. Wonder if that’s contributing to the slow bite. Plus the hot water?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Now Im confused I thought Petronis was the last standing rig then Ram Powell was the next rig and where the floating rigs started


My bad and I appoligize JW, fat finger on my part with an 8 where it should've been six. We usually start at the RP and come back in. Walton County is dead on


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

H2OMARK said:


> My bad JW, fat finger on my part with an 8 where it should've been six. We usually start at the RP and come back in. Walton County is dead on


thanks I have seen enough on here to know who knows there stuff when I saw it I was like well mabe I got what I though I new wrong


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

It’s funny about water temps- early in the year you are looking for warmer water and now you are looking far cooler water.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> It’s funny about water temps- early in the year you are looking for warmer water and now you are looking far cooler water.


Or just clean water its rained about everyday between here and mobile for months the rivers between Tuscaloosa and mobile were really mud all the way down last weekend


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

jwilson1978 said:


> what channel you run on VHF


16, 68 and 72. always on 16/68.

Hail multiple times if we don't respond, sometimes hard to hear them when we running.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

rustybucket said:


> 16, 68 and 72. always on 16/68.
> 
> Hail multiple times if we don't respond, sometimes hard to hear them when we running.


Yes I can’t hear while running at all or can’t understand what’s being said anyway good luck I will leave perdido a little before sun up be out there hour 1/2 after that unless I get distracted will be on II FAR OUT II little 25 foot dual outboard


----------

